# Is this a box elder female tree?



## jrmcdona (Nov 29, 2014)

Hi All,

Just moved into a new house. Can anyone help me with ID'ing this tree?

Thanks
Jordan


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

This will give you clues to identify the tree. Doesn't say anything about them being male or female.
http://maple.dnr.cornell.edu/kids/tree_box.htm


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't think there are female or male boxelder trees. Can't tell much from your pic, except the tree has been pruned badly.


----------



## Grits57 (Nov 29, 2008)

Could it be hedge??


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

If it is a box elder tree, (doesn't matter what the sex; and yes ksfarmer, there are both sexes), 
it's basically a trash tree as it sheds branches at whim, and as you can clearly see from the photo, 
is prone to disease. This tree should be removed as soon as practical and a more suitable replacement 
species put in its' place. The wood will burn, but again, it's not a choice firewood. 
Takes forever to dry out and cure and even then it burns 'wet' and stinks as well.

Next spring, when it starts leafing out......check to see if it has these kind of leaves.









If it does, then you've got yourself a box elder.
(Acer negundo) is a member of the maple family.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

copperkid3 said:


> If it is a box elder tree, (doesn't matter what the sex; and yes ksfarmer, there are both sexes),
> it's basically a trash tree as it sheds branches at whim, and as you can clearly see from the photo,
> i .......


I stand corrected . Always something new to learn. I knew some trees are dioecious (male-female), didn't know box elder. Thanks.:bow:


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

copperkid3 said:


> If it is a box elder tree, (doesn't matter what the sex; and yes ksfarmer, there are both sexes),
> it's basically a trash tree as it sheds branches at whim, and as you can clearly see from the photo,
> is prone to disease. This tree should be removed as soon as practical and a more suitable replacement
> species put in its' place. The wood will burn, but again, it's not a choice firewood.
> ...



You seem to know your box elder OK so maybe you can answer this question for me. Years ago I read that the indians would cut "box ash" and let it soak in a pool of warm water over the summer. Then they would drag it out and "hammer or beat" on the end grain and it would separated by the rings which they used to make what we would call buckets.
Suppose that's actually a box elder as i have never heard of a box ash ?

Wade


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Thanks to Wikipedia, I can confirm that Box Elder and Box Ash are two of many synonomous names for _Acer Negundo_.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

copperkid3 said:


> it's basically a trash tree as it sheds branches at whim, and as you can clearly see from the photo, his tree should be removed as soon as practical and a more suitable replace
> is prone to disease. Tment
> species put in its' place. The wood will burn, but again, it's not a choice firewood.
> Takes forever to dry out and cure and even then it burns 'wet' and stinks as well.


Amen. They are just horrible trees that are hard to kill out. They are too wet to burn. I am always surprised when I see people talking on the boards about wanting one of them.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

mekasmom said:


> Amen. They are just horrible trees that are hard to kill out. They are too wet to burn. I am always surprised when I see people talking on the boards about wanting one of them.


Box elder like to grow on the creeks. They are kept there to hold the soil. You can cut branches in the spring and lay them on top the ground and they will root to help stop erosion.

If you are fighting them and want them gone,start in the spring or any time they are in a growth cycle and slash thru the bark in 2-3 places BELOW any green. Just a squirt of "TORDON" in the slashes will be drawn into the root system and they will die that year.

Tordon is available from TSC etc. A qt is about $13 and it goes a long way.Try it, you'll like it.

Wade


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Aside from a few hickory, a couple of oak and one silver maple (and my fruit trees) almost all the trees on our property are box elder and cottonwood (yay!  )

Too many to do away with so most of them stay. I've found the box elders make a respectable syrup. The worst thing I've found about them is the females bring us swarms of box elder bugs.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, they are a problem here, the creek brings them down and plants them everywhere.


----------



## LavenderLori22 (Apr 13, 2012)

From the photo difficult to tell. In spring the leaves will come out in a a leaflet set of 3. The persistent leaves tangled in the branches on the badly pruned part suggest Acer negundo; Boxelder. Tho this tree, along with siberian elm, the world over considered 'trash' trees, I learned something worth considering from my master gardener class long ago: You won't find tougher, more resilient trees. It would depend on your locale as to whether or not you destroy such a tree. It may be the only type that will grow and perform well where you live. Early spring, bring in an arborist - check your county extension. They can tell you if the damage from many years of bad pruning is gone too far and made an unsafe structure. Their wood is very soft, so can break if not structured well. If it is worth saving, have it professionally pruned, it might take a couple years to repair the damage. But this established tree can provide bird habitat, shade, and biomass for compost or mulch. It would be a shame to remove it just because we've labeled it trash. "I speak for the trees, for the trees have no tongues" said the Lorax...


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

There was an 80 yr old box elder tree in our yard when I was growing up in Jersey. Unlike others of its kind, it grew into a very strong tree, and supported our yard swing for years. There's one where I park at my apt here in Louisiana, and it has reminded me how pretty they can be with a beautiful shade of green leaves and the seed racemes (?) hanging down like wisteria! Young plants can mimic poison ivy to the uninitiated. (3 leaf clusters).


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

My place has a lot of Box Elders. Really messy in ice storms and break something fierce with ice. Once they get big and next to a building, this is not good. But it's amazing to see them hit a few years old and start to shoot up 5 or 6 feet a year.

I also never knew their were male and female trees, and I've lived around the darn things my entire life! I guess I'm not too observant! LOL!


----------

